# Betta trading cards!



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I am doing betta trading cards. The example here is hale Sabina88's betta and second place winner in my contest. 
You put
Tail type
Gender
Color
Writing color: blue green or black
Personality
Any other information 
This is completely free. Thanks


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Also I will tell you when commissions are down.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

NEW writing is in red as well!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

*More colors Yayyyyyyy!!*

Writing is also in purple! All cards are the size of a Magic the gathering card.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

okay I really want to do this for Myr, my copper betta so i CAN use him in a MtG game!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok I need a picture, personality, and tail type. Also any special attacks you want. And what color manas too. MTG is the best card game and so many people on the server play it.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Well.... I thought more people would want to use this.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay so Title reads Copper Myr ver. Betta
1 blue mana, 1 either green or blue

Has Rabid (attack each turn is able) and tap to gain 1 blue mana. if another Myr verison Betta is in play it must attack it.

2/1

Flavor txt... hmm. "Everyone on Mirrodin thought there was only one type of Myr. They were wrong."

myr is a half moon tail and a brute. he get pissy over the idea of other fish exsisting. he is less grump and sulk and more I will eat your face. he is also a camra hog and will preen and flare if he notices i am tacking pics. there are several pics of him in my album labled Myr. Thank you so much!


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Or do you think it being a copper Myr maybe tap to gain blue or green Mana?

Oh, he also Loves people and he is the most vicious eater i have. he likes to tear his food from the top of the tank.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I will get to work ASAP. Thanks. When I get a betta I might name him Eldrazi, Thallid, Krasis or Wurm after some of my cards. ( I play green/red devour)


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Tail type- Veiltail
Gender- Boy
Color- Red
Writing color: Also red
Personality He's a bit of a boastful coward. 
Any other information - I don't actually know what this for, but they look nice anyway.
Betta this is based on-


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

What is his name? I would love to do him.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

His name is Mark Antoney. I already had a Cleopatra at the time.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Both are done. They should be out tomorrow.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Here we are. They need to be cut but that could be done later


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

And one more


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Mark Antoney likes his new card.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

That's great to hear


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you do two bettas for me?
Name:Neptune
Tail type: Veil tail
Gender:Boy
Color:Blue
Writing color: Blue 
Personality:Likes attention
Any other information:No


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

And One More
Name:Winter
Tail typeouble tail(you can't tell in the pic.)
Gender:Boy
Color:White,Clear,Blue and there is some Peach on the body
Writing color:Black
Personality:Lazy
Any other information:No


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

They should be out this weekend!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Here we are!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

And one more


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

Attacks?:-?


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey, are you still doing this? I'm a huge fan of card games, and I would love a card of Scout!


----------

